# SS report 4-22, does not get any better in the lake.



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The white bass and striped bass are going nuts on the lake. After several reports of zebra fish I had to find them.
We got on them and stayed for about 3 hours and caught around 70 white bass 15" to 17" and 8 stripers from 19 to 22". It was a of of fun!
We kept the stripers and released all but a few deeply hooked white bass. All vertical jigging in 30' of water. the male stripers(all of them were males) were milting as we brought them in, as well as the big white bass, the biggest male white bass I have ever seen.
SS


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch...I gotta get out there....


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

*You just sealed the deal!*

I predict I develop a horrible stomach virus and will be UNABLE to go to work tomorrow. Nice meat haul!


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Great job Loy.. I will be on the lake most of next week.


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

Holy cow, nice size stripers.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The white bass were very big and they were mostly all males in the process of milting, as were the stripers.
We stayed in one spot in 30 to 31' of water the whole time.
They would hit mostly at the top of the swing and were hard to nail. Usually after several taps they would take it down deep though.
The morning was foggy and calm and the fish were hard to see surfacing way off in the distance. Lee spotted them as we were trolling and said "pack this stuff up and lets roll, I see birds". 
They were down when we got there and never came up again, but we went to the spot and dropped a marker on the school and anchored up on them good.
Lee made the comment, "No more messing around up White Rock, and going up Kickapoo, and launching at funky ramps behind the dam,.... they are back", after jigging up about the 30th white/striped bass.
The wind kicked up from the southwest pretty hard near the end and made for a wet ride back to the state park.
Man am I glad the bass are back.


----------



## Talon (Apr 13, 2010)

SS you da man! Awesome catch and report. I also agree with Lee, it's time to let Browders do some maintenance on their property and give those main lake stripers a case of hurt mouth! Take care.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Awesome report. Planning to go out this weekend, no more Browders, time for Wolf Creek Park.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Great report, that Lee is really showing you how to fish.
Strange that all the stripers were males. The five 20 to 22 inch fish I cleaned Sunday were young teenage females. The ovary sacks were about 1.5" long and about the diameter of a #72 trotline cord. As they should be, the females with eggs should be 28 to 30 inches and about 6 years old.
Those young males are the same fish that go up to the locks and fertilize the WB eggs. Thats where we get those Sunshine Wipers in the lake.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Now that's a fishing report!! WTG guys. And it isn't even May yet. 

p.s. The east ramp below the dam was repaired this morning and is in great shape.....and the white bass have gone completely crazy.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Thats some good lookin fish you guys caught. It looks like I may have to go tomorrow and depends on the weather where I will go. I sure would like to chase some stripers. We were talkin about all those juvenile stripers last year and thinkin this should be a banner year. Looks like it could be. 

Matt


----------



## OrangeS30 (Jun 21, 2009)

Wow! Nice report. Been waiting to hit the lake again. Nothing beats chasing those stripers all over the lake. Even better when you are anchored on them. WTG!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Way to go SS! Can't wait to get out there this weekend and chase them around.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't know Matt, you might have to string a trotline to do any good, lol! 
:rotfl:


----------



## natureboy (Jan 21, 2010)

Boss, I'll be sick on friday. Wife the grass needs moving and car needs washing but on Friday morning I gone fishing. I will see you guys on the water if that wind stays down either way i'll get wet. Nice catch SS. Are they at pine island?


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pic SS, enjoyed,


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I think I am going to get a tank of gas this weekend and try some spots I ve never tried at this time of year.......see if I can find some stripers......
got into a school of whites yesterday......
maybe I can get you to ride loy.....


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great report SS. As soon as I get my big boat checked out I'll be there.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

SS, did you catch that many fish everyday before you got your LUCKY HAT?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Lee made the comment, "No more messing around up White Rock, and going up Kickapoo, and launching at funky ramps behind the dam,.... they are back", after jigging up about the 30th white/striped bass.


I like the way Lee thinks!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Great $$$$$$ Trip Loy. Great to hear you got on the stripers. Wow the lake water looks like it is shapin up. I have a job to do on Sat. might make a trip Sunday if I can.


----------



## preacher (Mar 24, 2007)

Great report SS, Look like you guys had a ball


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

hey loy have you read my post where I ve been catching them in 6 inches of water.......the other day they where schooling again in ab out 1 foot of water....lets go get em


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice Stripers , Loy a bit windy, I bet.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds like a slab fest. Great showing. And I really like when a lot of pics are in a post.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

nice fish and report! never caught a striper myself. Might have to do that one day.


----------



## Talon (Apr 13, 2010)

Great catch guys!! Those look like they gave you one heck of a fight. Stripers are such a bad *** fish and they taste good too! We need a lake that has nothing but stripers and perch, with a limit of two fish per day per person, if I win the lotto I'll make one! ha ha


----------

